# [SOLVED] Oblivion, Blue screen bad pool header!!Help!!!



## Phredex (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, every time I insert the disc for a game called Oblivion I get a screen that says bad_pool_header and I have to shut it down. It does it again if I leave the disc in and restart, The blue screen still comes back once windows has loaded.

I searched all the forums and google but no one else has a problem quite like this. My computer isn't custom either, it's a normal one from Dell. This is agonizing! My guess is it has to be the disc, because other discs from other movies, Cd's and games work.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion, Blue screen bad pool header!!Help!!!*

Hi Phredex, check the disc for scratches. Also, is this a legitimate copy of the game? (Not burned etc.)

Also follow all these steps.


----------



## Phredex (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion, Blue screen bad pool header!!Help!!!*

Hi Phredex, check the disc for scratches. Also, is this a legitimate copy of the game? (Not burned etc.)



Well i got it for 9 dollars from an alternate buyer on amazon, The box was not wrapped but the disc looks very clean and everything is in the box, (the map, guide, mail in tech support). i gave it to my grandma to see if it did the same thing on her computer so ill find out if it is a bad disc in about 4 hours. Thanks for responding though:grin:

P.S your computer is really good!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Oblivion, Blue screen bad pool header!!Help!!!*

If it crashes again, go to resplendence.com and d/l who crashed. It's free, and it might give you a clue as to what the problem is.


----------



## Phredex (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion, Blue screen bad pool header!!Help!!!*

Thanks ill try that!


----------



## Phredex (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion, Blue screen bad pool header!!Help!!!*

Thanks but that didnt work because its for people who dont get blue screens
and i have some new info. When i take the disc out and turn the comp back on it says "The system has recovered from a serious error" i click more information and it shows me this: 

BCCode : 19 BCP1 : 00000020 BCP2 : 88BFE950 BCP3 : 88BFE968 
BCP4 : 1A030008 OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP : 3_0 Product : 256_1


Makes no sense to me


----------



## Phredex (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion, Blue screen bad pool header!!Help!!!*

Thanks for all your help guys but I fixed it. i went to my device manager and uninstalled my dvd drive and then reinstalled it and restarted my computer

I also typed in a command dla disable d: which used to get heroes of might and magic started. 

So im not sure which one did the trick but its up and installing now!:grin:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion, Blue screen bad pool header!!Help!!!*

That's good to hear Phredex!

I'd say the reinstall of your DVD drive is what did it.

Since the problem has been solved, could you please mark it so under "Thread Tools".


----------

